# Honky Tonk Pig rubs and sauces



## cabin fever (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey folks,

I just got back from the grocery store and I picked up 2 new BBQ rubs by a company out of NC called Honky Tonk Pig. One is for pork and beef and the other is for ribs and chicken. I don't normally buy rubs as most of them cost a fortune (usually $5.00-$7.00), but these were only $2.99 each in 4.8 oz containers.

That kind of shocked me as I've never seen rubs that cheap, but they looked as good as the other rubs on the shelf and neither one contains any fake "smoke flavoring" which is the only way I like it. Anyway, I tried them both as soon as I got home and I've got to say that their ribs and chicken rub is probably the best overall store bought rub I've ever tasted. Not too salty and not too sweet.

Just really tasty all around. Their pork and beef rub is your basic sugarless beef-style rub (black pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, paprika, etc.) and it's extremely salty. At first I thought it was too salty and for most folks it probably is, but the more I try it the more I like it. I don't really see myself ever using it on pork though, but that's where their other rub comes in. Anyway, I just thought I'd pass this along in case you spot their rubs and want to try them out. $2.99 is a steal!

http://www.honkytonkpig.com


----------



## rdknb (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks for that price I would give them a try


----------



## cabin fever (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd just like to add that after trying their pork and beef rub a few more times and letting others try it, it's just absolutely way too salty. That's coming from a guy that loves everything super salty (I know I need to cut back) if that means anything.

It's really disappointing seeing as how it really does have a decent flavor, but the salt overpowers everything. I might add some brown sugar to the bottle to kill some of the salt, but from now on I'll just stick with their ribs and chicken rub.


----------

